# Why the die cut pouch



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

No matter whose die cut pouch that you prefer, it just makes sense to use a die cut pouch. Time after time the die cuts exactly the same. I am not saying that you can not hand make every pouch the same, but it is hard. If you are cutting ones for your own use you can take great pains to cut them the same, but if you are cutting a lot of them it is next to impossible. It is just another way to remove one variable. Slingshots are full of variables anyway. You can cut two bands exactly the same and one will act different than the other. You can make two board cut slingshots as close to the same dimensions as possible and they will shoot a little different. Everything that is done with a slingshot adds a little variable. Here are 38 of my 31/32 x 2 3/4 inch flat die cut pouches lined up as close as I could get them with 2 rubber bands around them, and you can see what I mean. I have started to buy high quality leather at a specific thickness as close as possible to even take this a step farther. -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I see there are slight variations even with a die. It would seem to me that we as a modern people could find a way to eliminate the variables and always hit the mark. This has been my work so far in search of that which has some how eluded slingshot shooters, but you see from the video this morning I had a miss with a BB but I knew when I pulled back that there was something wrong but I let it go as it was anyway. I will try not to do that again.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

what stuff do you need to make die cut pouches?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The cheapest way is a custom hand die and a good mallet. About $150 dollars. I have a clicker press and dies. About 1800 dollars. -- Tex


----------



## J3553 (Nov 11, 2015)

Where can I get a die made for cutting pouches?


----------

